# whats it's L# ?



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

I purchased a "lacefin pleco" from Big Als, he great looking about 5", however i went to planet catfish and I cannot find him there. does anyone know what it is, the actual species name. thanks for the help 

zig.

heres a pic, poor quality, but u get the idea


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

what the heck... are those arms?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

long fin bristle nose  got my answer. ancistrus sp 3.

tx good mike for that. much appreciated. so heres my next question. will my male BN breed with this female longfin (veiltale)? i thinks its a she cause she is 5" and has no bristles. the PH is 6 and the GH is 8, and the KH is 1. lots of current, plants and DW. the male has a nice home that he dug out from under one of the pieces of DW. will they spawn in a community tank, or do they need their own tank?

Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

Dangit Mike! I was gonna give you the answer girth.  I love those! So pretty.

I'm not sure about them needing their own tank, but I know that people do breed the LFs with the regular BNs.

Great looking girl you got there!


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Dangit Mike! I was gonna give you the answer girth.  I love those! So pretty.
> 
> I'm not sure about them needing their own tank, but I know that people do breed the LFs with the regular BNs.
> 
> Great looking girl you got there!


there's always room on my arm for another one JOM  hehe:lol:


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

JOM is right...they will breed together. The result will be both types of finnage. They will breed in a community tank. But if your goal is breeding; a single species tank is best. 20-30 gallons will work well. Almost any type of cave will work, as they aren't very fussy. A piece of driftwood is recommended as well.


----------

